# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Shrimp+P. pulcher=dead shrimp?



## sk8r_turned_aquarist (Mar 21, 2004)

I have a ten gallon lightly planted tank that I want to house a krib that I have in. I currently have a shrimp in there and don't want him to die. I could easily transfer him to my thiry tall, but the angels would eat him. Then again, that shrimp managed to hide his existance from me for a year. I got the angels a year ago and they promplty ate every one of my shrimp. My amanos definetely did NOT reproduce (all males) so that wasn't a possibility. So one day when I was doing a major cleaning of my tank this little guy just pops out from under a rock! He'd just made a burrow under a rock and only came out at night.
Right, back to the question: Will the krib eat the shrimp? Could the krib co-exist with one shrimp and three or four cories in a ten gallon, or would that be over-crowding?


----------



## sk8r_turned_aquarist (Mar 21, 2004)

I have a ten gallon lightly planted tank that I want to house a krib that I have in. I currently have a shrimp in there and don't want him to die. I could easily transfer him to my thiry tall, but the angels would eat him. Then again, that shrimp managed to hide his existance from me for a year. I got the angels a year ago and they promplty ate every one of my shrimp. My amanos definetely did NOT reproduce (all males) so that wasn't a possibility. So one day when I was doing a major cleaning of my tank this little guy just pops out from under a rock! He'd just made a burrow under a rock and only came out at night.
Right, back to the question: Will the krib eat the shrimp? Could the krib co-exist with one shrimp and three or four cories in a ten gallon, or would that be over-crowding?


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

My breeding pair of kribs have never touched my shrimp. As long as there is plenty of cover (planted tanks are great), I don't see why it would be a problem. Just keep the krib fed well.


----------

